# Hi :)



## ladire (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello fellow mantid lovers!  

I'm Wren from North Carolina, and I have four Chinese mantis friends. As a kid, I always LOVED finding mantises while playing in the woods. I would always carry them around with me all day, until it was time to come inside, and of course Mom would always make me set my mantis free!  I recently decided to rediscover my interest in these awesome critters!

I am so glad I found this place! I have been reading these forums for the past couple of weeks, trying to absorb as much as info as I can.

I look forward to learning more and getting to talk you all!

I leave you with a video I recently made starring one of my females (Oda Mae Brown is her name) enjoying a delicious katydid. (sorry for the poor quality, as it was recorded on my phone). I will have more pictures and hopefully high-def video soon!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome! =) I could only WISH that I was able to find mantises outside like you were able to as a kid! My first mantis came to me through a tip from a friend that a local Nursery Store had them half a lifetime ago! =)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome :lol: I lived in Lake Toxaway, for a year as an adult. I have also lived in other parts of the Carolinas when young, I will have to say that in comparison to parts of S.Florida, I had the time of my life in the Carolinas, when it comes to nature and outdoor fun! This forum is definitely the place to be for mantid info.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome. Where in NC?


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome and a big thumbs up!


----------



## ladire (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  

Rick, I'm in Charlotte.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome from Oklahoma! I love NC. I spent a lot of time there as a teenager. Amazingly gorgeous scenery!


----------

